# FR: une actrice dont / pour qui/laquelle j'ai une passion



## nath1

Hi all what is the right relative pronoun in this sentence, I think it is "Dont" but I'm thinking "qui" , it is  "dont " and the usage that normally gets me . I mean, I think "Qui" can be used for people and things but from what I understand so can "Dont" and even my grammar book is not too clear. Perhaps it is just me . Ok here goes....

La pièce est basée sur la vie d'une actrice italiene dont j'ai une passion depuis mon enfance. 
So what is the correct use here Qui or dont? 

nath


----------



## Paf le chien

Erm... I'd rather say "pour laquelle". Sorry


----------



## elodail

pour qui serai mieux
La pièce est basée sur la vie d'une actrice italiene POUR QUI j'ai une passion depuis mon enfance


----------



## niko

None 
La pièce est basée sur la vie d'une actrice italien*n*e _pour laquelle_ j'ai une passion depuis mon enfance.


----------



## Calamitintin

ou encore "qui me passionne depuis mon enfance"
++
Cal


----------



## Punky Zoé

Sorry, neither "dont" nor "qui", here but "pour laquelle" as it's avoir une passion pour qqch ou qqun. (or "pour qui" but "pour laquelle" is better)
And italien*n*e.


----------



## Floor

j'aime cette actrice --> cette actrice *que* j'aime
je me soucie de cette actrice --> cette actrice *dont* je me soucie
j'ai une passion pour cette actrice --> cette actrice *pour qui/pour laquelle* j'ai une passion


----------



## dnldnl

It is very simple with pronoun _dont_. If you can ask a question such as "de qui?" or "de quoi?" you can use _dont_. In the original sentence, you cannot ask: "j'ai une passion de qui?" so _dont_ is out.


----------



## nath1

I'm a bit confused now because the sentence I got was taken from a french newspaper that I had read.  There does seem to be a few different thoughts on it for instance "pour qui " or " pour laquelle " in this thread. Can anyone define what is the real rule because I'm getting more confused  lol nath


----------



## Leunamme

The use of *pour qui* as a relative is not entirely correct, it's an assimilation from the interrogative pronoun. The correct terms to use for relative pronouns are: *pour lequel* (masc sing), *pour laquelle* (fem sing) *pour lesquels* (masc plur) *pour lesquelles* (fem plur).


----------



## nath1

Yes that seems to make some sense. So is "dont " totally wrong in this instance?


----------



## Leunamme

Well, as floor explained, it all depends on the preposition used with verb. as long as it's not '*de'* (in which case you use '*dont*'), you will use laquelle.
In this case, we say: *je ressens de la passion pour cette actrice*, so it has to be *cette actrice, pour laquelle je ressens de la passion*. It works with most prepositions.


----------



## Ollo

Calamitintin said:


> ou encore "qui me passionne depuis mon enfance"
> ++
> Cal


 
Je ne suis pas d'accord, "pour laquelle j'ai une passion" n'est pas équivalent à "qui me passionne".


----------



## Floor

Peux-tu expliquer la différence car personnellement, je trouve ces expressions équivalentes, sauf que "qui me passionne" est plus courant.


----------



## Leunamme

Je ne suis pas certain de ce qu'Ollo voulait dire, mais il me semble difficile de dire que quelqu'un nous passionne. Un loisir, une activité, mais pas une personne. *Je me passionne pour quelque chose*, mais *je ressens de la passion pour quelqu'un*. D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse dire *j'ai une passion pour toi *non plus.


----------



## CapnPrep

Leunamme said:


> The use of *pour qui* as a relative is not entirely correct, it's an assimilation from the interrogative pronoun. The correct terms to use for relative pronouns are: *pour lequel* (masc sing), *pour laquelle* (fem sing) *pour lesquels* (masc plur) *pour lesquelles* (fem plur).


*Pour qui* as a relative is entirely correct! And *lequel*, *laquelle* etc. could just as well be "assimilated" interrogative pronouns. I don't understand why only one should be correct and not the other…


----------



## Moon Palace

Bonsoir, 
Je dirai juste pour essayer de préciser les choses que le verbe 'passionner' évoque plus un intérêt vif, une captivation; alors que le substantif 'passion' est d'ordre affectif, voilà pourquoi on a une passion pour une personne, et qu'une chose ou activité nous passionne, elle nous tient éveillé, mais pour des raisons d'intellect, pas d'affect. (cf Le Robert)
Hope it helps. 
Par contre, je ne saisis pas très bien pourquoi 'pour laquelle' est incorrect, car il y a bien une question discriminative implicite (laquelle?). Merci d'essayer de préciser cette règle.


----------



## Moon Palace

Oups... sorry, I had misread the message about 'pour laquelle'. I can see why I had a hard time understanding the contrary to what was written...


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> *Pour qui* as a relative is entirely correct!


 
I agree entirely. And happen to prefer « *pour qui* », which I find lighter.  What is not grammatically correct is to say « pour qui » when talking about a thing or animal. 

The rule is this:



> _Lequel_ est généralement employé après une préposition. *Lorsque l’antécédent est une personne, on emploie plus souvent le pronom relatif qui, bien que lequel soit possible dans pareil cas.* Lorsque l’antécédent est un animal ou une chose, on emploie toujours le pronom relatif _lequel_, à moins que la chose ou l’animal soit personnifié, donc considéré comme une personne.


 
More on the rule, + examples here


----------



## Avignonais

Based on what my French professors have taught, pour qui is correct here, as Nicomon and CapnPrep have so eloquently defended. However, it is interesting to see that pour laquelle (or lequel) is somewhat commonly used by francophones when the antecedent is a person -- which renders the usage permissible to me, a student of French.


----------



## ChiMike

Salut Nico! 

Grevisse, _Le Bon Usage_, agrees:

para. 540: "Le relatif _qui_ (du lat. qui) s'emploie comme sujet ou comme complément."
para. 543: "_Qui_, complément, est toujours introduit par une préposition et s'applique à des personnes ou à des choses personnifiés. ..._Rochers à qui je me plains. Ac[adémie]._***
Il s'emploie parfois aussi en parlant des animaux (surtout des animaux domestiques)."

para. 555: "Lequel est fréquemment employé, même dans la langue parlée, comme complément prépositionnel et renvoie le plus souvent à un nom de chose ou d'animal."

As for: avoir une passion pour quelqu'un, here are a couple of sentences from _La Robe de Sincérité_ by Mademoiselle (Marie-Jeanne) de L'Héritier de Villandon (1664-1734), the niece of Charles Perrault:

-Je ne veux, Madame, poursuivit-il, vous obtenir que de vous-même; ce n'est que par la respectueuse passion que j'ai pour vous, et par mes tendres services que j'ose aspirer à acquérir une place dans votre cœur.

-Je ne suis plus affligée de mon naufrage, lui dit-elle, quoi qu’il m'ait pensé coûter la vie, puisqu'il me donne l'heureuse occasion de voir une incomparable princesse, de qui le prince mon frère m'a parlé sans cesse avec tant d'admiration, depuis son retour en Chypre, et pour qui il a une passion vive et délicate, dont la force peut seule s'égaler à la grandeur des charmes qui l'ont fait naître.

But perhaps these examples are "un peu trop galants". 

As for "se passionner", one must be careful, it seems, according to the 8th Edition of the Dictionnaire de l'Académie Française (1932-35) (the 9th is only at the word "onglette"):

SE PASSIONNER signifie Se laisser entraîner par quelque passion, prendre un intérêt vif, violent à quelque chose_. Un homme sage agit toujours avec raison et évite de se passionner. Il se passionne fort pour cette affaire. Vous vous passionnez trop. _

Il signifie aussi Devenir amoureux_. Il se passionne pour toutes les femmes qu'il voit._

But things may have changed since...

So, it seems to me in the sentence under discussion, as suggested: ..._pour qui je ressens une passion depuis mon enfance_ OU _une actrice dont les attraits me passionnnent depuis l'enfance. _

But, perhaps, that puts too nice a point on it.


----------



## Moon Palace

Thank you Chimike for all these points which indeed do clarify things. But I must say I don't agree with _une actrice dont les attraits me passionnent_. This clearly does not make sense to me. Possibly because as you pointed out, the verb _passionner_ no longer has this meaning of _tomber amoureux_. (not in my Robert dictionary anyway). And strangely enough, I do not manage to find a context in which _les attraits d'une personne _could actually do something. I merely see them be_ some way. Les attraits de l'actrice sont indéniables_ for instance. But I may be wrong on this last point.


----------

